# Ripe Vapes VCT



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/19)

Apart from Sir Vape and Voodoo Vapour, which vendors currently has stock in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Apart from Sir Vape and Voodoo Vapour, which vendors currently has stock in South Africa?


second that for nic salts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Steenekamp (5/11/19)

I have a crap ton of RV stock still


----------



## Chris Steenekamp (5/11/19)

As well as salts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

